# Here We Go Again!



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Came up with a new one last night. All of a sudden the 501 started to act up with changing channels. When changing channels all we received was the audio and no video. Only way to get the video was to either turn off/on the 501 or use the Guide to select the channels we wanted. What a pain!!  Got up this morning to see if the problem still existed -- well, the system was back to normal. Anybody experienced a similar situation or has an idea of what caused it?


----------



## ShadowEKU (Jul 13, 2004)

elbyj said:


> Came up with a new one last night. All of a sudden the 501 started to act up with changing channels. When changing channels all we received was the audio and no video. Only way to get the video was to either turn off/on the 501 or use the Guide to select the channels we wanted. What a pain!!  Got up this morning to see if the problem still existed -- well, the system was back to normal. Anybody experienced a similar situation or has an idea of what caused it?


did you reboot it last night?

Mine started acting up like taht and I just did the power button reboot and it was back to normal.

It did the usual reboot around midnight it seems to always do if its in standby


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

my 721 acted flakey about that time sound but no video.. wonder if there was a data strem problem


----------



## ShadowEKU (Jul 13, 2004)

starting to sound like it isnt it.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Nope -- didn't do a reboot! The wife watched several more shows after I went to bed and then time recorded her soap -- no problems with that either. Anyway, so far we have no issues with it today. Will wait until tonight to see if it magically reappears!


----------

